# Need advice selling local thru Facebook



## JollyJim (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a small screenprint/trophy shop and would like some advice selling to local schools and citizens through Facebook.
Have any of you successfully designed and sold a t-shirt design by posting it on Facebook?
How and where did you post it?
Did you accept payment thru PayPal or Venmo?
Any recommendations would be helpful.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

Where you located at jolly?
I use facebook only and i get tons of sales . Its all word of mouth now for me. Even businesses contact me thru facebook and i do accept paypal etc. Feel free to send me a pm .


----------



## AbacusMaster (Oct 6, 2017)

It would be even better if you have your own website with a double opting capturing emails from visiting people that you can send promotions to with their authorization, this way you create a list of persons interested in your work and they can look at your work and promotions with out the restrictions from Facebook, eventually you will need to make some advertising on FB but you keep the info of all the people that becomes your repeating customers.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

I do most of my local marketing on facebook. You need some friends who will share your post to their friends, and you will be hitting a large number of local people.


I use FB just to advertise my printing services, not for direct retail sales via the 'shop now' button, but I get plenty of sales enquiries.


Paypal for card payments in shop and for sending invoices, but not directly on facebook. Make sure you write your terms and conditions clearly on your PP account.


----------



## JollyJim (Jul 22, 2008)

Please explain what you mean by "terms and conditions on your PP account". Can you give me an example? Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

First off I would say to write a business plan and a marketing plan but here is some info that can help you. Just putting something on facebook doesn't mean anyone will see it. 

Schools are a tough nut to crack. Most vendors are juiced in and it is hard to take their place. Then even if you get in there is always someone who has a 'friend' that does it for less. 

First off, call your local school districts and ask if they have a preferred vendor application. If they do then fill it out and submit it. 

Next, contact each principle of each school and let them know what services you provide. A one page flyer is helpful but make sure you talk to someone. For each school they often have programs for sports and clubs. Advertise in those. Around here the Football programs (Pre and post COVID, not right now) get to the most people. 

Keep in mind that schools will likely pay you after the fact, sometimes 90 to 180 days after pickup with a check. You may also have to fill out a W9 as well for them. 

Now, for FB, join any groups that are for the schools and clubs/sports in the schools. If they don't have a group but a page then follow them. 

If you are just starting out then maybe some FB ads in your local area. Make sure you have a business FB page that has an address, email and phone number. Then FB will target ads for you. They will probably offer you something like a $5 or %10 ad to start out. 

There is a lot more you can do but this is a start if you are serious about this. 

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

JollyJim said:


> Please explain what you mean by "terms and conditions on your PP account". Can you give me an example? Thanks


 Paypal have there own set of terms and conditions that might be different to yours. The PP t and c's favour the customer over the business owner. Unless you _specifically_ list your terms and conditions when setting up your account then the PP ones will apply.
I am mainly talking about things like refunds, returns, retention of title etc. For example, in the UK, a customer who buys custom printed items has no automatic right to a refund - if I don't include that term in my t and c's then PP will automatically refund the customer if there is a dispute.


----------

